# Boris the cross dressing Bedford



## mandymops (Jun 10, 2012)

A work in progress


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 10, 2012)

mandymops said:


> A work in progressView attachment 6040View attachment 6041View attachment 6042View attachment 6043View attachment 6044



Designed by a man obviously!

NOT!


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 10, 2012)

well it wil suit you mtm


----------



## herbenny (Jun 10, 2012)

I am loving 'Doris' I mean 'Boris' .....Such a lovely Van with lots of character despite no knowing if she is a he or he is a she :rolleyes2: but lovely all the same


----------



## mandymops (Jun 10, 2012)

*Att:Morganthemoon*




This was what he looked like when I collected him from his previous,male owner.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jun 10, 2012)

Definitely a "bloke " van then!! You're obviously very good with the handicraft stuff, great job!! Must keep our Grenville away from your pics, or he might start cross-dressing and wanting wanting pink and purple cushions!!

Have lots of fun with Boris; there are times when I wish Grenville was as small as that, must be a lot easier getting around and parking with him, than trying to do it in a 6.3 metre coach built!!


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 10, 2012)

mine even shorter than doris-boris less than than 3 mtrs i think maybe just 3mtrs


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 10, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> well it wil suit you mtm



Well hippy we all have a feminine side and it is Red for Wales instead of that poncy baby colour you lot wear. lol


----------



## afl777 (Jun 10, 2012)

I love these little vans 

Ange


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 10, 2012)

Did you mean this cross dressing boris?


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 10, 2012)

*That's bright*

Hi Mandymops,

Looks a great job, love the string vest I must get one like it.

Regards Snowbirds,:banana::banana::banana::cool1::cool1::cool1::fun: 





mandymops said:


> A work in progressView attachment 6040View attachment 6041View attachment 6042View attachment 6043View attachment 6044


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 10, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Well hippy we all have a feminine side and it is Red for Wales instead of that poncy baby colour you lot wear. lol


well look what came up on freecycycle just


NorthSomersetfreecycle] OFFER: Bright Pink Leggings (adult) - Nailsea‏

NorthSomersetfreecycle] OFFER: Little pink fairy skirt for adult fancy dress - Nailsea‏


----------



## kenspain (Jun 10, 2012)

Mandy mops
I your ever your in Spain and fancy a nightmare pop round and do my van for me. :wave::cheers:  :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## n brown (Jun 10, 2012)

i think it looks well gay.nothing wrong with a bit of colour.i have some in my van and i'm completely normal


----------



## mandymops (Jun 10, 2012)

*String vest???*

It's my shopping/beach bag.:lol-049:


----------



## mandymops (Jun 10, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> mine even shorter than doris-boris less than than 3 mtrs i think maybe just 3mtrs



Boris is 12' long-not sure what that is in metres. Seems a lot bigger inside though. I don't know how anyone drives the big ones. I'm afraid I'd be terrified.:scared:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 10, 2012)

n brown said:


> i think it looks well gay.nothing wrong with a bit of colour.i have some in my van and i'm completely normal



Who decided you are normal nbrown.


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Cool van ! :cool1::banana::banana:


----------



## n brown (Jun 11, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Who decided you are normal nbrown.



well i wasn't totally sure ,had a few misgivings the way you do. then i saw a photo of you as a baby and realised,in comparison, i am the epitome of normality.incidentally mandymops,i use the word'gay'in it's real sense,i'm determined to get that word back,and i'm sure you look splendid in your string bag


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 11, 2012)

n brown said:


> well i wasn't totally sure ,had a few misgivings the way you do. then i saw a photo of you as a baby and realised,in comparison, i am the epitome of normality.incidentally mandymops,i use the word'gay'in it's real sense,i'm determined to get that word back,and i'm sure you look splendid in your string bag



The least you could do is post your baby photo to give us a chance to assess you're normality.


----------



## n brown (Jun 11, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> The least you could do is post your baby photo to give us a chance to assess you're normality.



well that's fair,and i would normally,but i'm not sure what effect a picture of me naked on a sheepskin rug might have on you,don't want to create any conflicting emotions and confuse you


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 11, 2012)

*Size is not everything*

Hi Mandymops,

With van size its like cats and their wiskers through gaps,If the mirrors gets through the rest of the body will follow.When we bought our latest van at 22 feet long, 7 foot wide,we were driving in Scotland and I asked her two have a go as the roads were quite up there, she said ok but on a less windy road, a few miles on I found a nice new bit of road with white lines in the kerb and down the middle. So she sat in the drivers seat and I said keep the white lines in your mirrors, and of we went on a dead straight road with low heather each side of us.This was great for about three miles, and she is saying how light the power steering is and a dream to drive compared with our old Commer Dormobile in the 70s that she drove every day.Then the road ran out hairpins one track road with small one way bridges, sheer drops and to top it out sheep all over the road,first sheep we had seen in Scotland, we still have a laugh about it know.Just have fun life's to short.


Regards Snowbirds.:fun::cool1::cool1:  








mandymops said:


> Boris is 12' long-not sure what that is in metres. Seems a lot bigger inside though. I don't know how anyone drives the big ones. I'm afraid I'd be terrified.:scared:


----------



## jhutcher (Jun 11, 2012)

Liking boris lots! I wonder how much better the later bedford are to drive. Mine leans fantastically round corners. Bumpy roads are particularly exciting lol. Slight hill and I can get above 45-50. Without the hill I can get about 55-60. Down hill I want it to stop... just stop. Cassandra is a scary beast to drive. I want proper suspension and powersterring back. Skidded to a halt today in the rain as well .


----------



## mandymops (Jun 12, 2012)

This all sounds terribly familiar. At the moment it adds to the fun but I can imagine one could get very tired of all the little quirks quite quickly.



jhutcher said:


> Liking boris lots! I wonder how much better the later bedford are to drive. Mine leans fantastically round corners. Bumpy roads are particularly exciting lol. Slight hill and I can get above 45-50. Without the hill I can get about 55-60. Down hill I want it to stop... just stop. Cassandra is a scary beast to drive. I want proper suspension and powersterring back. Skidded to a halt today in the rain as well .


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 12, 2012)

mandymops said:


> This all sounds terribly familiar. At the moment it adds to the fun but I can imagine one could get very tired of all the little quirks quite quickly.



Just take it easy!


----------

